# Digihome pvr80/160 code?



## ilovemyteeevos (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi, 
Does anyone know if there is a code for the digihome pvr80 as sold by Argos? I'm guessing that it will not be the logik code as I think it's manufactured by a Turkish company.
Also, this box has 2 tuners but only one records on it's internal disk so I am expecting that I can use the 2nd tuner for Tivo. Is this reasonable?
Thnx


----------



## ilovemyteeevos (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm still interested in the digihome code if anyone knows it but I'm also looking at the humax 9200t now that most of the bugs have been /will be fixed in the November software release (according to Humax!). 

So... Does anyone know the code for that box also?

Thanks


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Just so you dont think no one is interested, I believe from previous discussions that trying to use a second tuner on a seperate box is either impossible or frought with problems. I think the problem is that the 'other' box gets confused - or you do - as to whats being buffered , recorded on what tuner etc...

Unless anyone else wants to prove me wrong.


----------



## ilovemyteeevos (Oct 13, 2006)

I see. So is the concensus that Tivo works best with a basic STB?


----------

